# The most humbling video any machinist will ever see!



## fgduncan (Oct 18, 2013)

When I saw this video, I realized that my best efforts were nothing compared to what this man did-240 years ago! Nothing I have seen on this forum comes close, and there are many projects which have humbled me here. This shows the creation of a Swiss watchmaker who created this "automaton" out of over 6000 pieces and at that time there were no milling machines and the lathes were foot powered-if one was even used for this. The fantastic thing is that not only is it still in existence, but it still works! If anyone still has pride in their work, they will be forced to admit they are nothing compared to him. Watch and be humbled by a true Master Machinist:

*http://www.chonday.com/Videos/the-writer-automaton

Frank Duncan*


----------



## tpic402 (Oct 18, 2013)

OMG        Just proves a man can do anything if he puts his mind to it. :worship:


----------



## LJP (Oct 18, 2013)

Perhaps the engineering is even more impressive than the workmanship??


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 18, 2013)

amazing video of an even more amazing mechanical computer


----------



## FWest (Oct 19, 2013)

That is just awesome, if you have some time check out the other video's on that site. So many crazy interesting things I had never seen or thought of.


----------



## BillG (Nov 25, 2013)

Unbelievable. That is one of the most amazing man-made creations I think I have ever seen.


----------



## Wireaddict (Nov 25, 2013)

What a tragedy that so much human talent is squandered by those trying to get ahead at others' expense followed by the resultant revenge.


----------



## Jimw (Nov 25, 2013)

Truly amazing. Must have been quite a skilled genius.
how many years to build that?


----------



## aforsman (Nov 25, 2013)

Frank,

That's jaw-dropping.  Thanks for the link.

Allen


----------



## Wireaddict (Nov 26, 2013)

Wireaddict said:


> What a tragedy that so much human talent is squandered by those trying to get ahead at others' expense followed by the resultant revenge.



After posting this I decided that it lacks something & I couldn't find an 'edit' button.  I was trying to say that there are probably many more brilliant & talented individuals like this person who never get the opportunity to reach their full potential because of the thoughtless actions of others.  My apologies.


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow...
And without CNC!
See it really can be done.
But, maybe not by me...

Thanks for the link.

Daryl
MN


----------



## nobog (Nov 27, 2013)

Makes anything and everything I've ever made look like a pile of crap!

No CAD - no "3D" - impressive,

JK


----------

